# Can the US please get the S4 Avant? (A4 Pictured)



## djdub (Dec 30, 2001)

It's so hot!!! 

































Concept Drawing









:wave:


----------



## hibiscus4 (Oct 11, 2007)

*Write emails to Audi*

I've already written requesting that the S4 Avant be brought. I'll post the reply when I get one. Email: [email protected]


----------



## Scirocco53 (Mar 9, 2002)

yeah, the Avant is so money. the way things are trending in North America, Audi is not bringing anything to market that moves the needle for me.


----------



## Zwei Bora Tdi (Apr 23, 2004)

I wrote them as well. Perhaps the requests might have some effect. The R32 was brought to NA using the same methodology.

It's a long shot but you never know.


----------



## SoSuMi (May 14, 2004)

Zwei Bora Tdi said:


> ....It's a long shot but you never know.


Yeah, it would be like hitting the moon with a marshmallow gun. Unfortunately I think you _do_ know the answer. Too bad as I too would be amongst the many of us (well maybe three or four) that would actually consider an S4 Avant. Had two of the A4 Avants and really liked my second one. The first was a B5 series and it did have a couple of nice gauges :laugh:


----------



## bbbobbb (Feb 4, 2007)

SoSuMi said:


> Yeah, it would be like hitting the moon with a marshmallow gun. Unfortunately I think you _do_ know the answer. Too bad as I too would be amongst the many of us (well maybe three or four) that would actually consider an S4 Avant. Had two of the A4 Avants and really liked my second one. The first was a B5 series and it did have a couple of nice gauges :laugh:


5 of us...add me as well who would buy a S4 Avant....would settle for an S3 Sportback but that ain't happening either. :banghead:


----------



## kevlartoronto (Jun 10, 2012)

djdub said:


> It's so hot!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and the answer is NO!


----------

